# So confused about choosing the right sperm bank



## CortneyWil (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi girls!
      I'm thinking of starting my first home insemination next spring, I will be buying frozen sperm from a sperm bank but there's a few to choose from one of them I was looking at was dk.cryosinternational.com/privatecustomers. They say they can ship to the UK as they have a EU license, and don't require a doctor to sign a consent form, I've had a few wome views on this I've had some people say the sperm will get stuck in customs and another women say she's had no problems with customs - so confusing!

I've also looked at other sperm banks and some want you to print out forms and get your doctor to sign it and another sperm bank wants you to register your medical professional, would that be my GP that will sign my forms as I'm not with a fertility clinic. I don't really want the hassle of getting an appointment (since its hard to get an appointment) with my doctor, I'm worried she'll disapprove of my decision.

If you have used a sperm bank that let you do the insemination at home, let me know what there procedure was wether you needed a dr's signature and how you got on.

Also let me know if you are planing on using a sperm bank for home insemination early next year be great to regularly chat and keep eachother posted.

Good luck to everyone on their journey :-D


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

CortneyWil - As far as I understand it, it is not legal in the UK to have a sperm bank send sperm directly to your home - it has to be to an HFEA approved clinic/ hospital. I think you already asked the FF lawyer about this and received a response? I would personally be very cautious about the service from this particular sperm bank as according to Natalie, the FF lawyer, it appears to be circumventing UK law, and as Natalie is one of the UK's leading experts in fertility law relating to donor conception, the information she has given you will be 100% accurate and up to date.

If you are at all confused about what is or isn't legal with regard to importing sperm via a donor bank outside the UK I would suggest contacting the HFEA directly to obtain clarification and advice. 

If you use a licensed fertility clinic there is usually no need to inform or be referred by your GP - many of the single ladies on here have gone ahead with fertility treatment without informing our GPs - it certainly wasn't required by the UK clinic I used. If you are importing sperm into the UK then the donor bank would need to know which clinic it is going to so that they are complying with UK law - I don't think your GP would be able to sign this off. In the US I understand that it is possible to have the vials shipped to a doctor, but it's not the same in the UK.  

All donor sperm shipped into UK clinics also has to comply with UK standards and be ID-release, not anonymous. 

I don't know of any of the single ladies who are pregnant or have children who have used a sperm bank at home given that it isn't legal to do this in the UK. Several of the single ladies have used or are using known donors/ co-parents and I'm sure would be able to give you advice and information. 

Hope this helps.

Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Natalie (ff lawyer) has commented on this same topic http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=292567.0


----------

